# *And the letters are* Game



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok guys here how it works 

The poster selects 5 letters and the next posters completes a sentence using those 5 letters and in turn leaves 5 letters. They can be silly! 

For example: ESTGL

The next poster writes something like: Every Single Toad Gets Licked
He/She leaves the letters: KJGYF

The next poster writes something like : Killer Jokes Get's You Fired


My letters:
NPAFL


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

No pfeffernüsse at frugal lunches.

MELBO


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

Melvyn Evicts little Bobby Out! 

FGVAF


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Fearless Grunts volunteer at front.

NYCNY


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Nervous yachts can never yammer

SABDE


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Silly Apes Bite Dirty Elephants

GIPDW


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Guaranteed Irish Products Deserve Worshipping

YNWAL


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Guaranteed Irish Products Deserve Worshipping
> 
> YNWAL


Young Native White African Latina

X W Q G V


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

BenevolentSun said:


> Young Native White African Latina
> 
> X W Q G V


x warrior quits gaming videos.

SADOM


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

me testing account said:


> x warrior quits gaming videos.
> 
> SADOM


*S*ocial *a*nxiety *d*isorder *o*n *m*ars

OIVFG


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

BenevolentSun said:


> Young Native White African Latina
> 
> X W Q G V


Thats a sentence?


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Thats a sentence?


More of a description. Are you saying you actually never met a real young native white african latina?


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

Ostridges invite very forgetful goats

HAGYE


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Have A Great Year Everybody

LAFKS


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Laughing Argentinas Fight Karate Squirrels

ABCDE


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After Breaking China Dino Exits

BROWN


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> After Breaking China Dino Exits
> 
> BROWN


Bryan runs on windy nights!

FAITH


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Folksy american indians teaching history.


BASKS


----------



## RichardWood (Jan 26, 2011)

Bob attains some kaiser stamps.

RHMTG


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Richardwood Hates Me, Thank God

OMFGW


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Richardwood Hates Me, Thank God
> 
> OMFGW


Oh my f'n gosh what???

HATES


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

Healthy apples taste extraordinary sometimes. :b

SILTR


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarafinanickerbocker Is Livvle's True Romance

WEAYZ


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Wacky elephants attack young zebras

VERON


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Voting error responsible; Ordained narwhal

CARES


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Cute Animal Rescue Every Saturday

DLEAH


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Dripping liquid enlightens Anna's hatred.

RBPZL


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Rhubarb Bonbons Pleases Zoo's Lion

MOUSE


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Moldy Old Unicycles Smell Earthy

EGBDF


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

udontknowme said:


> Moldy Old Unicycles Smell Earthy
> 
> EGBDF


Eat good balanced diet forever !

SHINE


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

SHINE

*Silly Hyenas In Neptunes Express*

*ILDMC*


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

I Like Delicious Marble Cake

QWINT


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

udontknowme said:


> I Like Delicious Marble Cake
> 
> QWINT


Quit whining in not trying!

HUSMA


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hurry up Stacy's mom's arriving!

GABBA


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Gary Accidentally Bought Bananas Again!

SMILE


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Stop Making It Look Easy

TOADS


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

The Oranges Are Disgustingly Sour

SMART


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Something Meandering Around Rough Times

HELP


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Something Meandering Around Rough Times
> 
> HELP


^ It is 5 letters mm75 - but its ok 

Helping educate little people :b

FUMES


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> ^ It is 5 letters mm75 - but its ok
> 
> Helping educate little people :b
> 
> FUMES


Flashing Undies Makes Eyes Sore

ALIVE


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> ^ It is 5 letters mm75 - but its ok
> 
> Helping educate little people :b
> 
> FUMES


That's a cute one. :b

Feel Under My Elbow Softly

FORUM


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

joe11 said:


> That's a cute one. :b
> 
> Feel Under My Elbow Softly
> 
> FORUM





Colhad75 said:


> Flashing Undies Makes Eyes Sore
> 
> ALIVE


Allie's live vanishing eviction from our room under the mat.

:con idk how much sense that made - was just trying to to skip no one!

FLAKE


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> Allie's live vanishing eviction from our room under the mat.
> 
> :con idk how much sense that made - was just trying to to skip no one!
> 
> FLAKE


I missed that. :blush It didn't help that mine went on a new page.

Colhad's was far better anyway. 

Fly Like A Killer Eagle

PROXY


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Play RocknRoll On Xylophone, Yes??

QUEEN


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I missed the five-letter rule. Leave it to a mod to mess up the thread in the Just For Fun section :doh :fall :lol.

Quietly Undoing Error Emitting Notes

HOVER


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Happy Optometrists Vengefully Examinate Raptors

CENTS


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Change Every Nylon Toilet Seat

MOUSE


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

My Octopus Undercooked Sarah's Eggplant

THEIF


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

The horse ate into figs! 

HOUSE


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Her Overflowing Uterus Seeped Entrails

YEARS


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Your Ears Are Really Strange

TYOPD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank You Ol' Party Dudes

ANGEL


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

A Nervous Girl Eats Lettuce.

OPRAH


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Old people really are haters

POPCO


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Pepsi on poop Co-Operation

SASSY


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Satan Ate Some Smelly Yarn

MOHUI


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Mightly o'reily , hunts unit ice 

(eh was just trying to bring tis thread back up ;P )

NESLE


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Newly Executed Stamped Letter Envelope

VALID


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Very Attractive Little Idiot Dancing


MOOSE


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Many Orange Otters Sing Excitedly

RAGED


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Really angry gators eat donuts

Bones


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Boring otters never encourage sex.

*SHELL*


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

She has everything Lou likes.

PIANO


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Please insert any nearby ogres.

MEDAL


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

My Evil Dogs Are Lazy


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll say a word then

QUEEN


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ It can be random letter's too, guys  . 

Quiet union enter's election nomination ... :wtf :lol :stu

POSTS


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Perhaps Oswald should trade seats.

BROOM


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Best Rotation Outside & Over Moon :lol

MELEE


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Bring Over Nasty Granola.

PLUMP


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

People Living Under My Phridge 

HARDCORE


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Harry's Avoidant Roommate Doesn't Count On Romantic Evenings.

BLIMP


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Boys Love It (My Posterior)

WINDOW


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Wasted imps never drink ordinary wine.

BRIEF


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bringing Rationale Into Everyday Fidgeting

PLEAT


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Pigeons like eating angry tigers

zxkvy


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

zealous xylophonists keep very young

EMSIC


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Every monkey sells iguana claws

iiiih


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Irene's impudent ignorance isn't healthy.

STAIN


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Stay there and ignore nothing 

curly


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Can unruly rhinos love yaks.

auzik


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ashley's untrained zebra is kicking.

Hotsauce


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Hold on, the stupid antelope unbelievably captured Ernie

jjikvf


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Jerry's job is killing virulent flora.

PLEAD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pretty little elves are dreadful.

GLOOP


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glaring Longingly Outside @ Other People. (Classic SA, had to throw the AT in :rain)

FLAKE (it's winter; work with me! :lol)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Fifteen little apes kick elephants

zriij


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zelda ran inside igloos joyously.  lmao

FLITY


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Freedom left its troubled years.

SNORT


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sarah needs orange rooster toes

akzxj


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

All kids zoom eXtra jumpy.

PEACE


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

People enjoy a clean exit.

DANCE


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Drop all new clumsy ears. :blank

RETRO


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Randy excitement torments rejected oafs.

SPILL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Signaling Ports In Long Lagoons

FLOOD


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Forty lions operate Operation Dinosaur

Giklo


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gilbert is kicking long ornaments.

HUBBT


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Highlighters underline big bold text.

SORWO


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Snakes only ride wacky ostriches.

kjolp


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Keep joking over loud people

LMNOP


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Laughing maniacally, Norman ordered pizza.

SWEET


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Several witty elephants eat tapirs.

BOOTZ


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

By offending Oliver, time zooms.

RWACO


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raising Wild Avocados Can Optimize


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's one...

TRAIN


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Torpid rats aim in nooses. 

RFSTE


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rain fell sickly towards earth.

WORMS


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

When oregano rots, Muppets sing.

FIELD


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

From inside, everyone looked drunk. 

BURST


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Baby ur really sexy too 

FLAKE


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Fart loud and keep eating.

LOVER


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Lame orange vampires eat radishes

XRSPO


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> Lame orange vampires eat radishes
> 
> XRSPO


 (thanx, not, mr mug. my 1st go too, boohoo)

Xylophones repress sabotage plot objectionably.

PLANE


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

please love all natives everywhere

KITTY


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Know I tend to yell

SASSY


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Silly animals ski slowly yonder.

MFDGD


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Many feelings don't get discussed.

BLARG


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Brown lamps are really gross.

KLVOD


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Knots leave vertical openings distant.

BAGGY


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Benevolent ants grab golden yaks.

GRAZE


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Gerard Raced As Zebras Erased

FUDGE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Faulty uterus destruction grew eerie

BAMBI


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

bumblebees are mean baastards indeed
LOTUS


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

Lame octopus tries unicorn sex

ASTRM


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

hahaha. astronaut shouted terrified, random madness

fdles


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Flaming ducks leave eggs sizzling.

TRUMP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(would be good for a psych to analyse these tehee)

Triumphant reindeer undergoes murder promise

psbac


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pottery-stealing bombs are crazy

THEFT


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Tender hearts effortlessly feel thoughtful (aah)

joker


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jailed octopus knits ergonomic rug

BLAMP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(funny) blue ladies are made perky

torln


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ten ogres ripped lady's nighty 

BLORG


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Boobies licked on real girl!

EAMFP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Big large ogres Run Gang

CILUS


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Can I look under soup?

KRAGP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Knocking, rapping at gaping peephole

COSMC


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool other sauce maybe cooking

KAMZA


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Kangaroos are making zookeepers ache.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(You seem to have a thing for kangaroos Tenta lol) And you forgot to leave letters for me!! You're fired!!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

LainToWired said:


> Boobies licked on real girl!
> 
> EAMFP


(this one wasnt used)

Eleven amphibians met for p*ss-up

JISNT


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just ignore some naughty things. 

STOMP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Superstitious twin orcas make pastry.

SLABD


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Sanity laughs at bad decisions.

TRACE


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Tools rot against calcium exposure.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Doh - no letters left again.. another person fired! lol
I'll do CARPE

Crocododiles and ranger permenantly escape.

TOOLS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tertiary old orifice locked shut

SMARK


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Swollen mice ate rabid kittens.

FILED


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fiery intwined laxatives export dodo.

MAMMA


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

movement and multiple motions animate


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> movement and multiple motions animate


BUCWD

Buy ultra cavities when drunk.

PLOPY


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Prince loves oily pauper yarn

FLAKE


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Forget love and keep eating.

STING


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Slug taste is never good.

OWPJG


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Owls wearing pajamas judge game.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No letters, kaaryn. Fired :b.

I'll use a word from your sentence: JUDGE

Judiciously underdressed derelicts gambol eagerly.

KOPER


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Whoops, sorry.. Gr8 sentence by the way..

kangaroos openly poke eager rockwallaby

DLEFC


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Dangerously loopy entomologists frighten children.

PFHOT


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Polite friendly hooters open tshirts.

LIFER


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lonely imp fights every rhino.

FRAPP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(your losin it too tepee)

FRAPP
Forensics research abnormal poo poos.

BODYS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:lol, just keeping it simple!

Bartenders order drinks, you sucker.

LAMPX


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

LAMPX
(U SUCK TP!! - guess i asked for it)

love anxiety mostly produces xenophobes

FORIT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fearsome organ replacement ignites tadpoles.

BLACK


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Blue lagoon attracts crass knobs.

WHITE


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

lol fairy.. hmm WHITE

Wh*re hermits illuminate tail erection (2.10am soz)

BLUES


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Building lovely underwear establishes silliness. :b

MEATY


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe every anteater tortures Yoda.

CRUOL


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Can ravenous ugly ostriches love?

RSQTV


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Rattlesnakes seldom question their virtue.

OWYAF


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Obviously witty yaks are fun.

SSSSS


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Sally shouldn't sell seashells stealthily.

UEMWC


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Unruly elephants make women cry.

FKRQS


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Fairies kick rapt quaggas' shins.

LOORP


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Lions on ore reading porn.

QZXVW _Good luck with that_ :lol


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Questioning zebras X-ray vulnerable wishbones.

TWIRP


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

To win instanly, read politely.

DITTO


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't inspire tomatoes to overgrow.

YYWEE


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yancy yelled when evil entered.

PILLS


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Please ignore Lester's luscious sneeze.

TTWRE


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

The truth would raise excitement.

LAUGH


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Let's all undress, good heavens!

IIURS


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Intuitive idling undid radical souls.

STINT


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sally talks in the new tree.

GOGGO


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Go on, give geese overalls.

INKYH


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I've now knitted your home.

BRAND


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Impeding numbness kicks yoga high
(touche tepee)

Becoming randy and, naturally, dance

PLAYF


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Play like a yellow fox.

FRAPY


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(are you addicted to Frappe's by chance?)

Frantic rabbits allieviate puppies yapping

STEEP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

As in ice coffee? It's good. :yes

Sultry townsman eats entire park

BARME


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Bullies are rude, mean enemies

STPAF


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Story ten pays all fees.

XMTRY


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Xylophones may torment resting yaks.

IIIIB


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Irrelevant imps interfere in battle.

MAAAZ


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Moustaches always attenuate androgynous zeal.

WSDNU


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When sand disappears, ninjas unfold. 

SPLAT


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Some people laugh at trains.

CBKIF


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Camels buy kangaroos in France.

JOYIS


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Jumping on you is satisfying.

SNORT


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

So nobody owns rectangular tortoises?

TUBAD


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Those undulating bears are disturbing.

FRANK


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Fear rabbits and nematode knees.

MONEY


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Make oil, not elven yeast.

GRIPS


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Green rainbows imitate peacocks stylistically.

GHJKL


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Glass houses just keep losing.

CAIRN


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

CAIRN
Can acrobats impulsively reach nairobi?

BOCHI


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Bears on chairs have ice.

BRTTC


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bearded rat tries to copulate.

LEERW


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lazy, elderly eskimos ride wagons. 

BOING


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Boring organism in nettle garden.

PODUE


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Putrid oxen dangle umbilical excrement.

GROSS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Gophers remove old site signs

MAARJ


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Many angry apes ride jaguars.

MNBSY


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Marriage never beats sparkly yo-yos.

FORTY


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Forgetting one really terrible youth.

MINDS


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Macramé is no deadly sin.

OPENE


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Obtusely problematic, earsplitting neighbours enrage.

KILLS


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kicking iguanas loosens lively skills.

FHICS


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Finally Have Inebriated College Skanks

NREMT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Notorious reindeer eats moldy tapas. 

MMXII


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Mimeographs moan, "Xeroxing is irritating".

KRUMP


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Kings rally underneath mighty portcullises. 

CHEER


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Circumcised hero eats everything raw.

FLOLA


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Feel Like Obfuscating Large Appliances

IRGTY


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

In Regulatory Gamelan Throat Yelling


PSPKPFNRATLEII


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Pspkpfnratleii

tHANX outthere

Paparazzi stalk popular kinky people for numerous reasons and totally lack ethics - imbeciles indeedy! :b

STALK


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Severely tentative atheist lacks knowledge

DAXRK


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

daxrk (bloody exes - who put that there i wonder?)

doctors advance x-rays registering kenesis

SLEEPY


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Silly Lilly enthusiastically endured pompous yawns.

DRINK


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Deified rooster ingests nutritious kebab

DETST


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Dial expresses time, sleep transposes.

FORTY


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fluorescent omnipotent rodent totes yachts.

FADLE


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Feet adequately deflect lethal enemies.

YUMIP


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Yellow underwear marks isn't pleasant.

KDYCB


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yancy understood math in poetry. lol 

FUNNY


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Keep dancing your capricious bourrée.

ETA: That was for NVU's. Here's one for shelbster18's, too: 

Fake umbrellas nearly numb you.

VASCU


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Vicious ape steals customers uncle.

CHIMP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

chimp - Chopped hemp initialises munching perpetually

TOMBS


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ten ostriches make banana sandwiches.

FFFFF


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fathering five friends for females.

FLOPE


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Flamingos like opening printed envelopes.

XXXXX _(You may need a dictionary. I'm just curious if it's possible)_


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

X + x - x / x = x 

NEWDL


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Neurotic elephant walks down lakes.

LARPE


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

larpe - large ardvaarks repeatedly prick echidnas

SOTCH


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Squirrels only taste crunchy heroin. 

*****


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sulfury potato irritates cranky kangaroo.

BDING


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Braving death isn't necessarily glorious.

LUNCH


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Lush underwear nullifies coarse headgear.

CORPS


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

creative octopus reaches people's sanity

TUNIC


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ten ugly needles infect camels.

GORES


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ten ugly needles infect camels.

GORES


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

gores - Gladly, ogres rarely eat somebody

SPASM


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Several pumas attack snakes mercilessly.

MNKEY


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mercury Never Knew Electric Youth

LASER


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Long armed superhuman envelops rhinoceros.

PDSGN


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Post Delirium Stupid Gas Nausea

ADAM


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Attacking dogs angers men. lol 

CAKES


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Can anemic koalas emulate sloths?

PLORF


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Please love orange raspberry frogs.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

snowyowl said:


> Please love orange raspberry frogs.


You forgot your letters.  Hehe.

JWERD

Jews walk, eating rice deliberately.

GROUP


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Giant Red Orangutans Use Pliers

SUPER


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Some Ugly People Eat Reptiles

PBOTF


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Please Bring Old Tiny Frogs

ROBOT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Restless owl bombards old tramp.

FLYGO


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

flygo - ummm Family lets you go outside

BORES


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bleeding orange rams every second.

FLAMP


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Frightened Lesbians Are More Promiscuous 

DTAOS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Demon tacos arrest orange salsa.

FLAPZ


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Fearing lycanthropic assailant's pyromania, zounds!


NMBLA


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nothing makes burping luciously attractive. :teeth

PAINT


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Portly aardvarks inhale nervous termites.

SNARF


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Scared newborns are ridiculously funny. 

BRICK


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

brick - Better race into crack kiosk

SOUPS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Septic orphans urinate purple soup

UITSM


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

:lol uitsm - useless idiots turn smart mouthed

FLIPS


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Flashing Lights Illuminate Painted Scenery

IRKES


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

indefinitely remember kiwis eat snakes 

AHOWS


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

All Hippos Offer White Sandals

PWOLE


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Play with old ladies energetically.

EOJGG


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Elves only juggle green gauntlets.

MACHO


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Manly ants chase hungry owls. lol

SPOON


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

spoon - succulent pimples often ooze nothing

PANTS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Particular Accessories Never Trending Seasonally

COACH


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

coach - come over and catch her

toast


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Torrential, overflowing anger sucks turnips.

STARE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sensual tapeworm avenges red elephant.

MACRO


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Meticulously Arranging Christmas Retail Ornaments

VAULT


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Visiting apples utters lovely times. 

PRICE


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pleasant Rainbows Inherently Calm Extroverts

RIGHT


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Red iguanas give humans towels.

WUVWU


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

White Unicorns Vaporize Whale Underbellies

FFDOU


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Freezing foreigners' dried old uteri.


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

You didn't leave me one.  

FADSS


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fire agonizes deeply, senseless souls.

YRTCE


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

yrtce - Your racey tights create energy

DROOL


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Dead ravens often order lasagna

EVLDD


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

haha :} evldd - evil vultures lust dare devils

POSAK


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

stfda - satisfy the fallen, desperate alcoholic (haha)

LCEJP


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ladies can easily jump Ponies

AETCL


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

aetcl - Avatars eat town clerk lovingly

GHOST


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glue Helps Organise, (by) Sticking Things

SHPEN


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Stan happily posts emu news. 

WRTBM


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Glue Helps Organise, (by) Sticking Things
> 
> SHPEN


baam baam :no - sorry U LOSE.. You're out of the game :twak


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

wrtbm -with rhythm, the booty moves

FORST


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fanatic orthopedist rents six teenagers.

BLARN


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

blarn - blood lusty armies ravage nymphs

PORKS


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Phobia of rectums killed Stewart.

PLOOP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

ploop - porpoises look outside of pool

SQUAT


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Several quails unearth a tyrannosaurus.

GKVPZ


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Giving Kelvin Veal Promoting Zionism


ITXJQ


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

It's tranquil xlophone just quit

QDJXZ


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Queen Dianna Just Xeroxed Zodiacs


CYHML


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Can You Hear My Lute

HIWAT


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hissing Insects Wait Another Tuesday

PLASMA


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

People Left A Silly Man Alone

IBANZ


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

In Bangkok a Nazi is Zealous

LIGHT


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

light - little indians go 'HOW' together

PUSGM


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

PUSGM - Patrol Up Some Green Mountain

LMFAO


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Let me feel all over.

SHWIP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

shwip - sometimes her whip involves punishment

TALIS


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

TALIS - Take A Long Intense Sleep


KARYN


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kurt Always Rapidly Yawned Negatively

OPQRST


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Original prankster quantifies radiant sardine tester.

BLOAM


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Big Larry Ordered A Monster

SAMPLE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Simple artsy moustache pulverizes lean elephant.

MAKIS


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Make A King's Iris Shine

DCAPBLS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dastardly cows are pranking busty lesbian swimmers.

MARIO


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Moms are rioting in Ohio.

DALOQ


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ducks aggresively linger over quietness.

CDIOO


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Constructing demons in overt ovens.

MOOPE


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Many Other Otters Pee Excellently

MMADD


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Mellifluous MILFs Advocating Drunk Driving


FNBZH


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

fnbzh - thanx btw 4 no vowels 
fox nurses baby zebra horse

BCOAG


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Broad cardigans order a giraffe.

MARPE


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

maple apple raspberry pancakes extraviganza

RETNE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Reversed earlobe tweaks nifty electronics.

MAKKA


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mice argue kicking Kevin abruptly. 

KNIFE


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Keven needs instructions for extermination

TFIHS


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Traveling east Margot peered away. 

GHOTP


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Genuine happiness opens the path. (Sounds like some sort of profound philosophical masterpiece) (Or not..)

TEBIC


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

The Epic Beaver is Comical

SPAMM


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Super Powered Alien Monopoly Master

WOOFY


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Genuine happiness opens the path. (Sounds like some sort of profound philosophical masterpiece) (Or not..)
> 
> TEBIC


Yes, but how do we get to genuine happiness, Mr Philospher, sir? opcorn


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

woofy - wallowing on, over fickle yoyo (better?)

TUTIN


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

kaaryn said:


> Yes, but how do we get to genuine happiness, Mr Philospher, sir? opcorn


By "wallowing over of fickle yo-yo", obviously 

........

TUTIN - Turkeys understand the internet neatly

FRIDG


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

:haha

Hey i guess i just genuinely laughed OMFG :nw


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

fridg - freaky reindeers into driving genies

HELIJ


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

kaaryn said:


> :haha
> 
> Hey i guess i just genuinely laughed OMFG :nw


Then you have achieved 'genuine happiness' my friend. :clap

..........

HELIJ - Happiness evolves laughter into joy

MEOWA


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

y is it so transient oh leader :flush..
Wow you're really on a happiness spiel 2day MrDolo. Does this mean you r indeed, happy 2day?

meowa - my epidermus outgrows willy's apes..

SHESB


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Standing happily ecstatic, Sindy burns.

ACPPO


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Artificial creations pester purple orthogonal.

MUSTR


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Movies understand stereotypes transcend reality?

STOMG


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sanctified turtle obeys many gods.

MASTR


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Mad Aardvark Sails To Romania

LOWAT


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

lowat=

Lions obviously would attack tyrants!

WLESM


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Women love every single man.

PORLZ


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

kaaryn said:


> woofy - wallowing on, over fickle yoyo (better?)


Still makes little sense. :teeth You lose :flush



kaaryn said:


> y is it so transient oh leader ..
> Wow you're really on a happiness spiel 2day MrDolo. Does this mean you r indeed, happy 2day?


Maybe it's transient because you didn't do the 'woofy' properly. Go wallow over the fickle yoyo some more.
And yes, I am indeed happy. :banana

..................................

PORLZ- Penguins occasionally race like "zoom"

WENAD


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Wacky Entertainment Never Alleviates Depression

BGRAT


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

doh, u made me chuckle again mr dolo - stop that! haar

bgrat - be grateful realising attitudes tame (your approval Dancing Dolo?)

POLKA


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

kaaryn said:


> bgrat - be grateful realising attitudes tame (your approval Dancing Dolo?)
> 
> POLKA


I am grateful. 

POLKA - Prevent oranges leaking kinetic acid

LEMDT


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Leonard exists museums daily, Tina. 

QWUVL


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

_[glad to meet your standards dildo dolo tehee]_

qwuvl (thanx already).. quick witted ugly vultures lunch

BENCH


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brilliance Exuded Never Creates Hostility

CHAIR


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cranky hermit anticipates infernal relationship.

MOKRY


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

many ostriches kindly reject yogurt

KOLKU


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Killing Offensive Large Kraken is Unrestricted

BRAVE


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> BRAVE


Being Really Adventurous, Vanquishing Evil

ATPQE


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Actual time passes quietly, eternally.

YKPOT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yesterday's knots ponder over time.

LOWQU


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Likeable Otter Wait Quietly Underwater

SIRHU


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hollow intake diminishes false rumors.

MAYOR


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Men are your only repulse


CATCH


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Cassie antagonized Thomas's colored hat.

MINON


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

poor hat  - minon.. Many idiosyncrisies nearly open neurosis.

DEVIL


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Destruction Epitomises Villains In Legends

DEATH


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

death - diner eats a t-bone hungrily

PSALM


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

PSALM - Post sighted above lacks motivation


ROGER


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Relics of gold ended rivalry.

JWTMD


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(clever indeedy dolo) 
jwtmd - justified when time maybe dawn 

IMPED


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Infinite men produced eggs dormantly.

LWBOM


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Last wyvern bares ovulating mermaid.

PLANB


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pushing Leads All Never Budging

CRAZY


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

crazy - cats racing around zany yaks

teach


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tigers eavesdrop after catching humans.

FRUIT


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Fake Rapture Utilises Immense Trains

NIGHT


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nasty iguanas greet hungry toads.

CRUMB


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Crazy realtor uses many bribes.

BAKPW


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Bears at Kilimanjaro pwn weaklings 

JOJKD


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Jolly Old Joker Killed Dinosaurs

WRATH


----------



## suzannekeen (Feb 6, 2012)

Just In Sports News Today.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Wacky red ants tease hippos.

HAWTS


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

HAWTS 

"Hello" Answered Wilbur The Snake

CANDY


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Candy and nits die young.

HUGTS


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

HUGTS

Hallowed Ugly Ghosts Toasted Secretly

OCEAN


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

ocean - odd catlady exhausted after narcolepsy

PAWNS


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Purple ant wants new surfboard

EIUAC


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Eleven Intelligent Underpaid Actors Complained

SNAIL


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Suffering nudist attacks ill lovers.

MANZI


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Maniacal ants need zebra intestines. 

NHUGF


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Needy housewife uses gay friend.

LARME


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Rofl ^ 

Laughing Apes Ruled Monkeylike Enemies

UMWSG


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ultimately, men want sexy girls.

FAYOX


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Funny aardvarks yawn on xylophones.

HULKE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Humongous ulcer leaks keen earwax.

FLCTO


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Frontal Lobe Collects Thoughts Obsessively

DTWMC


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dusty tramp wants many cooks.

PRANG


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Pink Rabbits Asked, "No Grapes?"

DMWBT


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Dead monkeys want brain tissue.

KJKHU


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Kangaroo Jack Killed His Undertaker

SJUBT


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Subjective Judgment Undermines Bad Traits

QUIET


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Quaint Utopia Involves Eternal Togetherness

TRICK


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

^ deep 

TRICK - Tenacious rivalry incites candid karate


ATIEG


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

atieg

Around ten, I'll eat gingerbread. 

SPACE


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Stanley pets another cat excitedly.

LLQVZ


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Laughing lumberjack questions vaginas zanily.

AGNON


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Agitated gorilla needs one nap

TEAHM


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

teahm

Thankfully, elves arranged Hadrian's marriage.

SATNM


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Tentative said:


> Dusty tramp wants many cooks.
> 
> PRANG


cooks eh?? 

satnm - seems another time nothing matters

CLOWN


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

CLOWN = Creepy Lout Originates Waking Nightmare

NADIR


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nasty Apples Dissected In Romania

NARNIA


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Neat apes ride numbly in automobiles. :b

WECBW


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

We Excellent Cats Blend in Well

DCMUN


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Destructive conspiracy makes underwear nice.

PLAKK


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Peasants lauded "atrocious king killed!"

JOYUS


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Journey On Yoshi's Untamed Sushi

LALA


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Lala

Lemons acted like apples

ISPYU


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Irrelevant sextet paints your uterus.

MAVOX


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

mavox

mini armies violently ousted Xerxes

CAKES


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Criminals attack kangaroos every Sunday.

LORAM


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

loram

Lost oranges rolled away miles...

TRAPD


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

loram - lovely orchids rave about manure

bombs


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Teary rodent articulates past dreams.

Brother of man betrays sisters.

KCALB


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Koalas certainly are like bears.

SCHEM


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:lol, nice.

Scholar creates hemispheric excrement mould.

RIOTS


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

riots

Rotting incinerated oil tastes sour

SIMCT


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Sampling iguanas may cause trichinosis.

YEOPU
*
*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Yellow elephants organize personal upgrades. 

KLHGW


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Kneeless legs hanged gloomily weightless. 

ARCHM


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

ARCHM - Arachnids really can't hear monotone


EACBT


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Everyone Ate Corn Beef Tacos

ICUTE


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Icy claws under the eves. 

JPWRI


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

jpwri - jumping pjamas wriggling 'round inside

SOFIE


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Surely others fear inevitable embarrassment.

RABAT


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

rabat - ridiculous acrobats balance after ticklefest

PROBS


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Peter rabbit owns big snails.

LIEKE


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

****** Island encourages kissing enthusiastically.

WHAAT


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^haha.. whaat - witches hold an awesome teaparty

PARTE


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Party and regret the effects.

MUNCH


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

munch - mechanic understudy navigates car heist

SODAL


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Scent of desire always lingers.

PLANK


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

plank

Perfectionists look awesome near klutzes. 

SHANK


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

shank - swollen hammeroid annoys, never kills

PETRIF


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

petrif 

People exaggerate terribly 'round insecure folk. 

CUDLE


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Crazy ungulates dance like Emma.

ZOOSH


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

zoosh - zebras often order stripes haphardly

BULOX


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Brainy undertaker loves old Xmas.

HNESE


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

hnese - high numbers excrete simultaneously, endlessly

BUGGA


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

bugga

Boyish umpires gawked gals anonymously. 

GRAPE


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ clever

grape eh? hmmm - giant raddishes ate purple elephant (can u tell its 3am here?)

DLAUF


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dairy Leaks Always Undermine Farms!

DAIRY


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

dairy

Devilish antelope incite restless yaks!

LUBOP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

b bop a lubop  - lady's uterus became one penis

TOPUP


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

^lol:rofl
topup

Two otter pups used perfume. 

LISPY


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lemon is sour possibly yearly


FREDA


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

freda - friends rarely endure diverse adversity

INDIA (just won cricket against aus 3runs to go with 3balls remaining - 
now that's the only time i watch cricket - when it's that close haaa)

INDIA


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

In nascent dreams I awake.

LOVER


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Large oak viewed evergreen ridge.

RUGBY


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Rough, unrestrained game; beats yoga.

FWAPY


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Forest water always pleases Yogi.

BRDXV


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

nvagh

Nasty vampires ate gloria's husband.

SHRUG


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Snakes hunt reindeer using grapes

RHDIP


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

rhdip

Roleplaying helps define individuals' personalities. 

LIWCS


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

liwcs - lovers indulge with chocolate strawberries

VALEN


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very amazing, like elephant noses. :stu


CATDG


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(well they are pretty amazing dolo - just fed a couple at aussie zoo "the best zoo in aus" haha)
catdg - caterpillars ate two dung grubs

binoc


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

binoc

Bees interrogated Nick over candy.

SLEPT


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(slept - my favourite word  )

spiders like eating pink toes

TOMAS


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

^ "Spiders like eating pink toes" - Scientific fact. Brilliant lol.

TOMAS - The other man ate sandwiches


SOLOD


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

haha, well i think the spider thats made a web dstairs possibly could 

solod - solid offspring love obese daddy

KAARY


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

KAARY - Kaaryn ate another rancid yoghurt

BANAN


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Bobo acts nice at Nigeria!

CLOUD


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Clustered logs of underwear displayed.

BAFFL


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> KAARY - Kaaryn ate another rancid yoghurt
> 
> BANAN


OMFG you must be psychic man! I actually cooked some mash tatoe using a little cream and accidently left it out overnight.. I don't know whether to eat it, it sort of tastes like potatoe with sour cream :lol but not as good

cloud

collegues leave out ugly duckings

PHLEG


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

clustered logs eh tents? haaa

baffl - bullfrogs admire flirtatious frogs lustily

POISN


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ya!

Parasitic organism is sexy, NOT!










RANGO


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Republicans are not getting orgasms.

(Can I post this?! If it is bad tell me and I will take it down.)

FWOOP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(tame compared to some fruitylexia  )

fwoop - And the news headlines of the day: "Foxy Woman often Orgasms perpetually"

SWAPS


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Hahahaha :b

Shy weirdos are pretty sexy.

ACHOO


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

u like those O's dontya fruity

achoo - architects criticize hedonistically, oval office opcorn
PICKM


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

pickm

Paul is crazy kangaroo's mom. 

SOWHA


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Some obese warlocks hate anchovies.

FLUMP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fake lesbians urinate many peas.

SMACK


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

smack

Spanking men awakens cute kinkiness! d:

SWING


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sexy woman is not gay. 

GORES


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

> Fake lesbians urinate many peas.


Ugh. I hate it when that happens.

Garrulous orderly recites entire sonnet.

BABEL


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

babel

Buffet and beverage equals LUNCH.

SHALO


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I know, right? :lol

Babes attack busty elephant lover.

Oh, my bad. :b

Sardine heads are lacking oil.

MASCU


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastodons are surreptitiously creeping upstairs.

FLAWS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Festered lummox adjusts womanly socks.

OOMPH


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ostentatiously original modernists preceded hipsterism.

SRIMP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

srimp - slithering rattlesnakes inflict major poison

DOREM


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn orderlies readily eat men.

HICOP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Horace insults crazy old pariah.

MAXUS


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Many angry xenophobes unite secretly.

VVVAV


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vivid Vivia vexed a vortex.

MALCO


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Man attacks loud crazy otter


COTEN


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Carry On Tiger Every Night

SEX


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sexy enigmatic xylophones.

BTCIH


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

But The Chick Is HOT!

BITE


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

bite

Bunnies improvised through Easter

CHALK


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheerful hippos are licking kangaroos.

BLISS


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

bliss

Brad's lip is so stinky!

FDELM


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Fanatical delinquents emphatically love martyrdom.

ODDLY


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Odd dudes don't like you

LATEF


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Lithe assassins terminate my enemies.

LAMPS


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

latef - 'later alligator', *tim exits forum

BOYST


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

boyst

"Boy, Ophelia's yawning!" stated Toothfairy. 

ROMTH


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Restless orca mutilates thine hair.

MOUST


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Mutilated orca unfortunately suffers torture.


HUNKY


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Poor orca. 

Heroic urchin needs kinky yak.

BLORG


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Be Loveable Or Really Generous

AEIOU


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Anna easily invents obscene utterances.

KIWIS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keeping Into Writing Introspective Soliloquies

*STARS*


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Subtle tics aggravate restless sociopaths.

LEPOO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Laughing Enthusiastically. Perhaps Obnoxiously? Or...?

YFRKJ


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You're Freakin' Rear Kickin' Jazz

TODAY


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Toad obnoxiously drives around you.










NERDY


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

nerdy

Now eating: "ravioli" = deliciously yummy!

PLUTO


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Passionate loving under the overpass.

FRUIT


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Toad obnoxiously drives around you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:b LOL


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

fruit

Frisky romping under in-laws trailer.

TRUEL


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Hahaha nice.

Tyrannic robots utilise exploding landmines.

CAKES


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

cakes

Cranky agitated kings engulfed seroquel. 

SMILD


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Silly marmoset is looking discombobulated.










AMOUR


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

amour - amateur martians often underestimate risque

erect


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Erections reveal eager carnal thirst.

DUUDE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirty urinals urge dastardly emission.

OAOAO


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Orangutans are obliging and observant.

CHEWY


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Cheap husbands entertain weekend yardsales. 

SHUBE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Savage handler unwarrantedly boots echidna.

YOMMO


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Surely Harvard University beats employment.

FLEUR


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

You are no longer being ninja-like in your clearly deliberate attempts to sabotage my posts!


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Your omnivorous mammoth mocked Odie. 

Ferocious lions eat Ursula's ravioli. 

FATHN


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Fruitcake and Tentative - humble nemeses.

DANCE


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

dance (ooh how i luv to).. d*cks are naughty, creative entities

TAPER


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> You are no longer being ninja-like in your clearly deliberate attempts to sabotage my posts!


What are you talking about? I do no such thing.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

taper

"T-rex, attack Pluto!!!!", exclaimed R2D2!

AAOOO


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ain't afraid of ominous omens.

SINGS


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

sings 

Sonja's injury...nobody gave support. 

SHOCK


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

SHOCK

Sexy hoes overrule China's King

BAMBI


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BAMBI

Boy, Americans May Become Idiotic


WHYME


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

whyme

Women hope young men evolve. 

SUGAR


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sally urgently grabs a rifle. 

BATMA


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

batma - bold aliens take men aboard 

super


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Stanley's ultimate prize exists rightly. 

KLZUP


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

klzup - kicking lazy zebras, unfortunately problematic

scoop


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^lol

Sam cannot organize oranges, Pete.

BMPXG


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Brooding Melinda played xylophone gloomily. 

rmpbg


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Riding mopeds plus bikes gradually.

FEFFW


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fearsome eagle fakes for women.

BATTR


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Baffled albatross toured tantalising rectum.

krede


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ heh heh..
krede - kooky racoon elevates d*ck enjoyably

clown


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

clown

Creative lepers obtain women's noses.

SHUND


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Seems the hardcore "**And the letters are* Game"* players are sleeping, whilst I lay awake D,:


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sexy Hercules undermines naked dog.

WOPAL


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

wopal

When oranges pile, ants leap.

REDBL


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Raunchy elf deliberately betrays lover.

MALPA


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

malpa

My axe looks pretty angry!

FOGET


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Feisty ogre grabs enlarged testicles.

YURKO


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

haa haa ^
yurko - your under review, kooky owl!

BYSTA


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Bygone yeti sent to angels.

BRONY


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Builders ride on noisy yetis. 

VCMNP


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Vicious cats may neutralize puppies.

LOINS


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lubricate our idiotic, nymphomaniac son.

PROBE


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

loins= Laughing ogres incite noisy snakes. 
probe= Police ran over Bill's ewok. 

PLEAS


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

pleas - please let's enjoy a silence

shock


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

shock

Sam's hovering over Cindy's koo-koo-clock. 

WOGTM


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

wogtm - what obvious glutton took mine?

BUTCH


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Bumblebees unproductively taste concocted honey.

MIAOW


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MIAOW:

Miscellaneous Inspections Agrivate Obese Women

MELOL


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

melol

My enemy looted our luggage!

TRALA


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Turtle renegades attack London Airport.

BLUSH


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

blush - breaking legs utilizes several henchmen

SUSHI


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Sly Undercover Shark Hoodwinks Investigators

KIWIS


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

kiwis

Klutzes interrupt Wilbur's inspiring speech!

PRHCO


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

How dare they?!

Penniless, raving hobo creates Omnizuzzifier.

GLOOM


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Giant Lobsters Obsess Over Makeup

LIGHT


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Little insects grabbed her toe


FROGG


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Frolicking randily over green gardens.

ZONED


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ u often do that? i can imagine u lol

zoned - zealous opposition need enemies dead

PETID


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

PETID - petrified earthworms timidly interrogate dog

SPEND


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

spend

Saved pennies equaled nine dollars!

UHBUB


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Unbelievable hottie bangs umpteenth b*.

MACAR


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

My, All Cars Are Robots!

HAHAH


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hysterical attack hoax, a hoot.

PORRA


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

PORRA

Plowing Over Really Red Animals

HILOW


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

How I love Oscar Wilde!

BOSOM


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bring one sandwich over, mother.


TICLA


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TICLA:
Try Ignoring Cool, Lively, Action

ALCIT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

After lighting charcoal, I tripped.

MASON


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Marine adores smell of napalm.

TROUT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Throwing rocks onto underlying tents.

PUQFA


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Punching up Quran fearing activists.

BURRO


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

burro - bananas under ripe risk osteo

purge


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

purge

Please unearth Rolf's gigantic egg. 

IDKOC


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Instinctively, diminutive koala offspring clings.

PLERT


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Please leave everything reasonably tidy.

BELLE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Billy eroticizes luscious lesbian entities.

TENKS


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Tired, everyone nullified Ken's sleaziness.

YAWNS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yucky; a woman nakedly slept.

HEKAL


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

He Enjoys Kniting And Laziness.

LAKEH


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

lakeh

Lascivious angry koalas eyeballed Heather. 

HELLO


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Highly eager lads looked over.

BEAST


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Beating everyone again; sly tugger.

ULTMA


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Underneath lies the magic answer


HAMOD


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ you're making a cumback dolo 

hamod - hippopotumi ate mushrooms, over dosed 

PORTAL


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

^Poor hippopotumi overdosing on mushrooms 

PORTAL - Post ordinary responses to accumulate likes

MANUB


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

manub=

Magical angels never underlook brethren. 

LOSHN


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Obese, Stupid, Hairy, Nun!

NHSOL


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Nude Hans Solo obliges Leia.

EWOKS


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

_ewoks_

Encased weapon: open Katie's suitcase!

BEMYO


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Bandaged Emotions Molest Your Operon

PELMR


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Please! Everyone, Listen! Move RIGHT!

ZXZXZ


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Zoophile Xavier's zestful X-rated zoopery.

BEARS


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Broken eggs are really smelly

MDYEB


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

My dear Yossarian endures b*stards.

CATCH


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

catch

Climbing avalanches takes courage, honor...

SPOSE


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Some posters on SAS excel

SHIFT


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Some haters ignite fire tonight

DOGGY


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Daft ogre gallantly goes yodelling.

*FRANK*


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Festive reindeer ate Naasir's Koran.

WILDE


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

What if Lily dressed elegantly?

BRIDE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bookie reacquires institutionalized demonic earlobe.

FANKS


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ lol
fanks - forgive, as never know someone
*BULLS*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Binging ultimately lacerates loving son.

OPIAT


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ominous person is always trumping.

KNIFE


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Kites navigate in flight endlessly

ZZZZZ (lol)


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Zany zebras zestfully zipper ziti.

AARGH


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anonymous ant reveals ghastly haunting


RANBE


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ruthless assassins nearly beheaded enemy.

ABODE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Artificial bull onsets disastrous eradication.

KHAMA


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

KHAMA

Killing Has A Monstrous Addiction

IHAHA


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

IHAHA - I have a happiness addiction

WHATE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Whimpering hated aggressor tweaks earth.

BALRG


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Belligerent a**wipe liked raging girl.

rkspg


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

rkspg

Rugby knees sport protective garment. 

NEVER


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Nora endlessly viewed Edward's rod. 

SWEET


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sharks waited erotically engaging tourists.

BLOOP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ballistic landlord orders one pizza.

MAGOO


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

magoo - marine artist glances octopus's ovaries

barge


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Black Adder recently got executed.

ILIAD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ILIAD

I Love Ignoring A-Holes Daily

XXXXX twisted)


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Xanthia's Xerography Xeroxed Xyloid Xenopus'










WEIRD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Xanthia's Xerography Xeroxed Xyloid Xenopus'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DARN!
I was CERTAIN that would be a major stump!

WEIRD:
Women Enjoy Ignacio's Rugged D**k (sorry)

SORRY


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Stan occasionally rings roosters yearly.

OPYUK


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

opyuk -often people yearn unconditional kindness
_(Wow! may make that my new signature & is really apt for me at the moment. How bizarre)_

JINGL


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

jingl

Joy! I never grew limes. 

HELLO


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

How eloquently little Larry orates.

CABIN


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

cabin

Carrying alligators becomes increasingly noisy. 

OKOKO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OKOKO

Okinawa's Kingdom Obtusely Killed Others.

WWWDT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Whispering womanly wolf determines tranquility.

OPALS


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oliver painted another lousy sculpture.

GRAPE


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Going red and passing eggs. :O

WVXXJ


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Weirdly veiny xenophobe xeroxes jugs.

KJUMP


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

kjump

Kings, jesters! Unify, make peace!

LIGHT


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LIGHT

Love Is Giving Hardy Time

LMBAO


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Luke's Mandible Broke Away Ominously

FEMRI


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

FEMRI
Females Enjoy Masculine Retarded Idiots.

QWXRS


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quails wail, "xylophones running swiftly!"

BNMFF


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

how do you get the quotes and other stuff to be added to your post?

(still follow along with BMNFF letters)


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

bmnff

Be my nifty foreign frog. 

SWEIY


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sexy women eat in yachts.

FERTA


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

ferta

Follow Ed's road to Antartica. 

SCREA


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Several curvaceous redheads eat avocados.

POOPE :lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Passing omelets over plates excitedly.

VVWKL


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Voracious vampires will kill Leon.

VXVYU


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

vxvyu

Vain Xerxes Vexed you unashamedly. 

LOVEM


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOVEM
LOOK! Oscar Villenuava Enjoys MEN!

OHGOD


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*ohgod - only honourable girls obey daddies*
_interesting to see where your head is at for the day this thread_

*inter*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Inverted nipple terrified elegant roadie.

SNIFF


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

sniff

Shall none ignite Fred's fireplace?

WENTT


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WENTT

Where Everyone Needs To Touch.

HELNO


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Happy elephants lick new oranges.

COFFE


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

COFFE - Come over for free entertainment.

TAPEO


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Twin apes poke expensive ornament.

ORLAN


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Overt radicals laughed at nothing.

LIMPA


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Loving ill mutilated purple ant.

PLARK


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

plark 

Please leave abusive rowdy Ken. 

SHWOR


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> COFFE - Come over for free entertainment.
> 
> When and where MrDolo? :b
> 
> ...


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

betch

Boyfriend envelopes Tiffany's cold hand. 

TRUKS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tasty roadkill upon knuckle sandwich.

LEMAC


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

lemac

Lambs are meowing, attracting cats!

SWEAT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Superficial woman eats angry teen.

PLOTY


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Platypuses lumber over to you.

ACUME


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

acume - activated carcasses unleash mangled eels

BORED


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

acume

Ancient crayon undertakes my easel.

SPOKY


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

spoky - savvy pokemon offers karaoke yell

TULLE


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ten undesirable lions lick Edward. 

XVODE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

XVODE

X-Ray's Visualize Oscar's Dead 'enis

SUSEJ


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Suffering under sadistic emperor's jurisdiction.

ALLEM


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ALLEM

Allowing Legitimate Lovers Eat Mollusks.

GOAWA


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Gynaecologist orders a wet apron.

SMARK


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

smark - severe masters apply regular kicking

masqe


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Maniacal ants sever quail entrails.

DENJS


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dragons enjoy nothing, just sex. 

OPOPV


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

opopv

Overpowered police oppressed people's vision. .

LALAO


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

lalao (sounds nice) - living alone lacks anybody, obviously

POPIT


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

popit

Patience over pressure is tactful. 

MWAHR


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MWAHR

Mommy, Why Are Humans Retarted?

SAXET


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sexy American xenophobes eat toast.

DEEPZ


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Disgusting earthling eats panfried zoo.

MAKAR


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Many ambitious kangaroos attack rabbits.

CPLLJ


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Copulation partner loves lesbian judge.

LOMPA


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Lions only maul preposterous aliens.

KJJGG


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

King Justin's jester grinds grandpas.

MICKO


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> MWAHR
> 
> Mommy, Why Are Humans Retarted?
> 
> SAXET


hahaha:clap

micko - many icelandic critters kill openly

tacit


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

timid ape can iceskate tippitoed
HOAPP


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

hoapp

"Hello" orated Amy's pink potato. 

JUSTB


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Juicy uterus shocked trembling Ben.

grbex


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

grbex

Groping randy Borat excited Xena. 

SHLWE


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Shimmering heather wowed lecherous elf.

HWPJE


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

he wore purple jammies emphaticly
SPSAM


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sadistic penitentiary salmon assaults mackerel.

MOOPE


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Matron often overlooks prisoners' escapades.

RAINS


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Roosters arose in nature's sun

SKULL


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Skeletons knit underwear lavishly, leper.

MILKM


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My iguana likes killing monkeys.

HOGMY


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

hogmy

Hot orgy gives many "yoo-hoo!"'s

SEDUC


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Synthetic eel devours urine's companion.

TIVEL


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Tenacious idiotic vampires eat limes.

RAMMN


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Really annoying man making noises

ABCDE


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

abcde

Another boy collects dog ears. 

DIDLO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

DIDLO

Dad, I Deserve Looking Out.

YRRRS


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Yaks rarely ride rolling slopes.

JKNJL


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jollily keelhauling nine jarring lesbians.

FONKL


----------



## up123 (Mar 7, 2012)

feeling of nausea kills lily

kslme


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

kslme - kissing slimey leeches mesmerises eels

PORCU


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Piss off rude copulating upstart.

PGABT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Puppy gives all bears toads.

MKLAO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MKLAO

Ma'am, Kiss Little Albert's Orpheus.

QETXC


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

qetxc

Quite excited, 'tis Xerxes' cook. 

REPLY


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

up


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Reacquiring every phony liar's yeast.

PALMA


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

palma

Please accommodate Lisa's maniacal aunt. 

TRUTH


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Trustworthy rival upsets twitchy hero.

LIESS


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

liess

Lest ignition explodes, subway's safe. 

SHARK


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Stan hiked around Rainbow Kentucky. (I dunno if that's a real place lol)

BYGBY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Buy Your Grizzly Bears Young

GTPRS


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

GTPRS Go to pudding refreshing services

LLJTY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lionel Left Jenny To Yawn 

HSAND


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Lascivious Lolita jocosely teases you.

Oopsays. Heroic Superman attacks night demon!

BUNNY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Big Universities Need Nice Youngsters 

SERTO


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sarcophagus exposition reveals true ostentation.

MONGL


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Mighty Ocean Near Great Land

FORTS


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Farting observed regularly through spyhole.

HANDS


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

hands

"Hello" answered Nick's dragon sister.

OGMAL


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OGMAL

Only GOD Makes Animals Laugh

SKRGH


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Shana kissed rocks going home.

AFFAG


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Albert Fought Fergus's Aunt Good

GYUNB


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

"Greetings", your unbelievably noob boyfriend. :help

CHECK


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Certainly Hillary Educated Clark Kent?

PEACE


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Penis eagerly accepted ****'s entrance.

DIRTY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dangerous Idiocy Rates Tame Youngsters 

CARDS


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cats are running down streets.

LLKWQ


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LLKWQ

LOOK! Larry Killed Will Quentin

HRDON


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Healthy rabbits don't overeat nachos

SAWDE


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Socially anxious words don't exist 


AICSD


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Atrocious insect creates sexual deviants.

MINTY


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Men in naughty tights- YEAH!!! xD


WERGH


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Women eat rancid green hummus.

MALTE


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Ew!! Lol. xD

Mimes arising like titans everywhere

ZACOP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zealous atheist craps out potatoes.

LOKIS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Land Octopus Kills Idiot Salesman 

FIGHT


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

fight

Free Ingrid's glued hammered tongue. 

UCMEH


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Useful cash makes Eliza happy.

lwhng


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LWHNG

Laughing Will Hurt Negative Girls

IYHAY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I Yanked Henry's Arm Yesterday

BRFGU


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ben's regalia featured girly undergarments.

BILBO


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Bashful Idris loves being open.

prngb


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

PRNGB

Porn really never goes bad.

QPRHE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quiet Poet Reads Heroic Elegy

DRGNH


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dutiful red gopher needs horse.

JDGEM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jealous Daughter Got Elected Mayor 

HJKLP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Heavy juggernaut kills little people.

MOSCO


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Monster Ostrich Scares Children Outrageously.

JDFTG


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Just don't feed the gorilla.

MIKKI


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maliciously Irrational Kate Kicked Ian

FVELN


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Flashing vulva enlightens Laura's narcissism.

nrlde


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Needy raccoon loves dirty eagle.

MLAKS


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Man lacks audacious knowledge sadly.

hglkw


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hurt guy lacks kinky woman.

PLASM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Please Leave Aside Some Meat

NVDSA


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

nvdsa - neither virus, does sound appealing

PORKS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Private Office Rejects King's Suggestion.

AWEFD


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

awefd - awful witch eats fearful dwarf

DWARF


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Determined Wizard Alters Robust Fort 

TCDEL


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

tcdel - the cat devours every louse

LOUSE (lazy i know )


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lonely Outsider Uncovers Strange Evidence

STAGE


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Some Talented Actors Go Everywhere

WEAST (you know, in between west and east! lol)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Wild Elephants Are Super Tall

GREAT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Giant raven eats all transsexuals.

IMPOT


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I Met Penelope Outside Town

HEART


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hesitant earwig attacks raging tigers.

POPES


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Practical Organizations Protect Everyone Strongly 

FORGE


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Foolish oaf ran great errands.

PENGT


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Prison Enlightened New Goon Tremendously

ORBIT


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Other rabbit bit into tart.

jfiwh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jumping Fish Invade Water Holes

WEIRD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WEIRD

Women Enjoy Introverted Rough Diving.

YSUSD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Young Sailor Used Silver Dagger.

PRINT


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Papers run inside Nora's thing.

RRVRR


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Raging Robots Vainly Ravage Runway

DGQPL


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Dog goes quickly past lamb.

nfdlk


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

No Food Destroys Like Kabobs

SCARY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

SCARY

Silly Carl. Always Runs Yelling.

EASTR


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Eagerly Asking Shall Teach Rookies

QWUOP


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Queen Whitney Untied Olive's Pies.

ZUYAR


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Quarantined westerners uphold old people o.o

EEEDT


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Earth's Ecosystems Entertain Drowsy Teenagers.

HOAMJ


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Habitual Omissions Always Miss Justice

UYGHP


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

United Yellow Giants Help People.

VIFCS


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

"Very interesting face", cats say.

GZFDY


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Gorgeous zebra farted during yodeling

hfire


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Horrible Fire Incident Reflects Enemity. 

TRAIT


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Trembling rat ate indescribable turd.

APKFJ


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Angry pilgrim knows filthy jokes.

MOLSM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

More Obnoxious Losers Show Mindlessness.

SLEEP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Salubrious love eerily ends pain.

PILLS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Perfect, Impeccable Lovers Lack Skills.

TAMED


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Twin archers must erase destiny.

LMAND


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Loud Man Announced New Deal

PARTY


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Picking at red tapir's yarn.

MUMBA


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

My unrelenting moroseness breeds annoyance. 

TRIPS


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Taking Really Incredibly Prolonged Sabbaticals

STILT


----------



## Mind in Flight (Feb 24, 2012)

Speedy tiger inspires little turtle.

HANDS


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Heady aroma nauseated Diana's senses.

prang


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Passive rodent arranges nocturnal gorging.

PASSI


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Purile assassin stored sordid ideas.

frank


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Foxes run across northern kites,

LLPOQ


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Liquid Lotion Purifies Odd Quality.

EAGER


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Eager archduke galvanizes every race.

MAKZM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Magically Appearing Keys Zoom Mildly.

FIZZY


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Faithfully induced zealous zebra yearly.

strop


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Super Trouper Robs Outdoor Policeman. 

LATER


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lactating army tickles every rooster.

LOPPP


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lucid Occupations Pertain Perfect Possibilities.

QUEEN


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Quaint unicorn elevated empress needlessly.

drama


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Delightful Rainbow Appears Magically Amazing.

CODES


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

CODES

Calling Obese Dummy's? Easily Said.

ONETW


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Obsolete Notes Enlighten Timely Waiters.

SHBNP


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Sheesh, Hasn't Bob Never Parked?

OTHRE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Others Take Hours Reading...Eesh

HAIRY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ha! Always, I rock you! 

EFOUR


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Earnest Frolicking Often Underestimates Reality.

WALLS


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WALLS

Wow, Al Laughs Like Sissies.

FIVES


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Filthy Ideas Verify Eternal Sanity

BLOOD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Bill, Look Out. Oscars Dead.

IXSEV


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Intelligent Xavier Saw Every Vacancy.

URFGJ


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Until Recently, Frank Gets Jittery

ENEIG


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Energetic New Entity Ignites Grandeur.

KITTY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kevin Installed That? Tricked Ya.

HTNIN


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hectic Timings Never Improve Nicely.

JOLIE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Justin Over-Looks Important Entities.

ETENE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Entertainment Touches Every Nation Equally.

FLOAT


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fleeting Leaves over Apple Towns

THREW


----------



## Mind in Flight (Feb 24, 2012)

The hungry rhino eats walnuts

SCARY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Scott Can Always Return You

LEVEN


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lesser Egos Vent Even Now.

PRADA


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Partying rabbi attacks drunken atheist.

MILAK


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Making it laugh accordingly Kate.

WXQTY


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

wxqty - thank U very much! not 

which xenophobes quantifies thanking you?

THANK


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Terrible Hurricane Attacked New King.

NAIVE


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

aw, horrible hurricane 

naive - naked arses initiate veritable eclipses
ARSES


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Aromatic rear sends Eve screaming.

blunt


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol :lol

Benjamin Loves Uniting New Travellers.

STORY


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sex toy order reached Yolande.

tripe


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tumultuous Riot Intimidated People Earnestly.

CRIME


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Cats Really Irratate My Eyes

TWELV


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tiresome War Elevated Lives Violently.

SWORD


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Standing west over raining ducks.

BNMOP


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Boring Night...Might Order Pizza.

TEETH


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The Estranged Elephant Took Hold

ETHIR


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Even Those Horses Irritate Ryan. 

GABLE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

General anxiety bests lone entity.

MOXMS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Most Often Xenophiles Memorize Sayings.

BURRY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Boy, Under-Developed Rated R's... Yikes!

TEENF


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Tiny Elephant Eats Ninja Fairy

CUTIE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Craziness Unifies True Idiots Effectively. 


SHAME


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

SHAME
Susan Hastings: A Money Euthenizer.

OURTE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ornithologist unveils red tinted eagle.

MILKZ


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Mexico Is Legal Kelp Zone


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

There aren't any letters. I guess I'll go with "MILKZ" again then.

Mysterious Illustration Left Kites Zooming.

BRATZ


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Beth Ruthlessly Attacked That Zombie.

TGLSH


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Thomas Gave Lily Some Hats.

DTRYB


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't Try Retching Your Beer

BUTTS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Brillianty Unbelievable Timing, Taylor Swift.

FRAUD


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

^lol! Frightened Rabbit Almost Upsets Drapery

TRAPS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hehe 
Traumatic Ruin Affects Paradise Solely.

PRIDE


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Penelope really idolizes dead eels.

ITALY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I Totally Am Like, Yellow

ENFIF


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every New File Indeed Flies
SHOES


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

So, Henry Offered Erin Socks?

TEENS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Teenagers Effectively Eat Nothing Severely.

IVMKS


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I Visually Mock Karey's Songs

IXTEE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Intelligent Xavier Told Emma Excitedly. 

VYSCT


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Vivisect Your Stupid Cabbage, Theresa. 

MELON


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

May Earthlings Live On Nitrogen. 

OURMJ


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Our undertaking ruined Madge's joy.

penfd


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Powerful Energy Never Fails, Definitely. 

GFKLA


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Girls Film Kids Licking Almonds

NARLY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Naomi Aspired Rick Long Yearning.

NSEVE


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Never Stop Eating Veal, Ever

NOOBS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Offend Ornery Bilingual Salamanders

SMILE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Silly Mike, Isn't Like Emily.

NTEEN


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Narwhals take enemas every night.

SNOOT


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Silvia? No. Otto Only Takes.

EIGHT


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Evil insane gardener hums tunes.

BIMBO


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bright Illuminations Magnify Beautiful Objects.

FROND


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Food ruins our nymphomaniac desires.

bread


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Boys Really Eat Aluminum Decorations.

ZZZZZ


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zebras Zoomed Zig-Zag Zone 

MIGHT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Mortal incident gives him time.

PLINK


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

People! Listen! Im not killing!

TEENN


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tremendous Envy Enhances Negative Notions. 

SOULS


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Saggy old uterus leaked solidly.

ripen


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Really, I Poked Elizabeth Now? 

GLOBE


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Gail loudly offered Ben excitement.

BREED


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Believe Ryan. Emily English Does.

INTEE


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I Never Touch Emmett's Elbow

VEGAS


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Vegatables excite girls any shape.

VVVHH


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Va Va VOOM! Ha Ha

NTWEN


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Narcissistic twins wane every newt.

MPOLA


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

My penis opened large attraction.

spurt


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Swindling prostitutes urge rapid transmission.

MOPPZ


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Music offers peace protested Zoe.

brand


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bigger Roads And No Drainage.

LOVED


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOOK! Over Vera! Ed Died!

TYTWE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Twenty Years Talking With Emily.

HRWQK


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Hectic romp woke quiet Karen.

ielmr


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Irascible elves love manufacturing rifles

DKCEM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dangerous Killer Committed Early Murder

KKLLM


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kris Kringle! LOOK! LOOK MOM!

NTYON


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Noodles Test Your Only Nerve

GOOPY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Guess Oliver Over Protected You

ETWEN


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Elderberries Taste, Well, Extra Nasty

BELLA


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Beautifully elegant lesbian loves androgyne.

PLOXM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Please! Late Orlando's X-ray's Mine. 

HOURS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Heroic oracle undertakes realistic sacrifice.

LKSDO


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lonely Killer Says "Don't Overdo" 

BLACK


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Boy, Larry Always Can Kiss

TYTWO


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Take Your Time Walking Out

MIAMI


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Music Instantly Amuses Music Institues. 

DEDFJ


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Dude, Eric Did Fine?! Jesus!

TWENT


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tigers Weren't Endangered Near Taiwan.

STERN


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Susie Took Eric Riding... Neat.

YTHRE


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, Tiffany hated roasted eggs.

XOXOX


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Xavior Offered Xellence on Xylophone

ETWEN


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Entwined twins wait endless nights.

PLOAK


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pirates Like Oceans After Killing. 

TBALT


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ted Buys Alice Liquor To

TYFOU


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank You For Opening Umbrellas

CRAZY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ceremonious Racket Attracts Zombie Youngsters.

LEONA


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Luscious elves oversee nocturnal arrangement.

AOKSO


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

All Officers Kindly Support Oaks 

VCJOK


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Very crazy joker opens kettle.

ERPOS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Elegant Rooms Posess Our Senses.

BZRRD


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Belgian zoos reap red death.

SOAPS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Swindling orphans attack poor sheep.

ASDMZ


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Arrogant Souls Demoralize Maiden's Zealousness. 

SWATG


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sweet woman annoys twitchy guy.

LOKES


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Life Of Ken Excites Sarah.

DANDY


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dastardly argonauts neared death's yard.

TREAC


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tidy Rooms Earn Absolute Comfort.

GGURT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Giggling grapefruits use randy tangerine.

HERYP


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HELP! Ed Revived Yolanda's Pulse!

RTWEN


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Rowdy teens will enter newspapers


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Rowdy teens will enter newspapers

ZZXYZ :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OH! Come on Driod. That's not right
Hmm...

ZZXYZ
Zues's Zoo Xcited Young Zina

TYFIV


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Teaching Youngsters Forever Is Valueless.

JNADP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jarred nectarine awoke dead people.

ENWOL


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Effective New World Opens Lives.

TABLE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Torn asunder brothers live erratically.

NSKDA


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

New Stories Keep Disinterest Away.

CFYUL


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Creepy fellow yelps until lost

FLTOM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Feeding Lions Tell On Me.

JUDGE


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jumping upstart divulged great ending.

brews


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bountiful Rain Eases Water Surface.

CTTUA


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carla traced Terry under altar.

jmdis


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

John Moved Della In Silence.

PRINCE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pebbles reacted: "I need concrete evidence."

LUSCO


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lonely, Underestimated Sean Came Outside. 

DOLLE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Dolly Obeserves Lifes Limits Everyday.

ETWEN


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Even tiny willies enrapture nymphomanics.

tibtn


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tricky imps bite tasty nymph.

SIJDI


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Sin is just deliciously impure.

KOOKY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kathy Observed Oscar Killing Yukus

TYSIX


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Trusting You Says I'm Xtraordinary. 

PENNG


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Penny Excites Nicolas Northington's "Gauge"

TWENT


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tommy Wanted Everything New There.

FLOWE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Filthy lummox oppresses women everywhere.

WINDY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Where Is New Delhi Yaar?

HELLO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

He Enjoys Loco Lucy's Opaqueness

YSEVE


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

You Seem Eager, Very Eager

HILLS


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Harry Invited Lisa Louis's Sister

NTWEN


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nasty tiran wounds elderly nanny.

VIEZE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Victoria Introduced Eddy Zuniga Everywhere

TYEIG


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Trying Your Efficiently Inspiring Gig?

CRTGM


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Critics Really Try Getting Marilyn

HTTWE


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

How The Things Work End

IWBTEMF


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Only 5 letters mac

IWBTE

I Would Bet They Emancipated

NTYNI


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey, I'm back to play more games 

NTYNI: 

"Not this year!", Nancy insisted.

SEHOW


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

So, Even He Openly Whistled? 

KLOPB


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Kim's lions opened Pippi's brain.

SHRED


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Silly heretic responds: "Everyone's dead!"

SDOKZ


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sampling Dough Often Kills Zealousness.

GYPNZ


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Gina yodelled perilously near Zara.

outda


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Obsessive urination triggers dreaded anxiety.

AWMAN


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

After work, men are nasty. 

BJORK


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Boys Just Observe Rapid Kicking. 

AWRTU


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Awkward woman ran towards umpire.

VAPID


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Veiny arm powers ink dispenser.

OKBRO


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

okbro

Openly kinky boyfriend runs onward. 

HTPPL


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Harangued teacher perfected pupil's literature.


typed


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

"Try yellow potatoes!", Edward demanded. 

HIDEN


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hiding In Dungeons Entertained Nora.

PADLE


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> Hiding In Dungeons Entertained Nora.
> 
> PADLE


precarious antelopes drive less excellent

QROOP


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Queen Regina Ocassionally Outwitted Peter.

DPLYU


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Do people love your union?

prank


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Please Run After New Kill. 

FOMCS


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Furry ogres made chanting sounds. 

APRIL


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

up


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

All Popes Ride In Lamberginis

BARE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Beavers are really eerie.

SMITE


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

smite

Sometimes my intelligence threatens everyone. 

WDPTB


----------



## Spare Change (Apr 22, 2012)

Walruses Don't Play The Banjo

TRNK


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

5 letters please


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Timely Rewards (are) Nicely Kept. 

JHFTO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Jacob Howard Fought Timothy Olsen

NETHI


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nobody Ever Told Henry Irving. 

LSWRB


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Look Susie! William Really Burped!

RTYTH


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

rtyth

Reckless trucks yield to hippos. 

SWTBD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

So William Tied Beth Down?

RTYON


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

rtyon

Robert takes your only noodle. 

BYESR


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bearded youngster eradicates several races.

DOLEM


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

dolem

Dreaming overnight loosens everyones minds. 

BLUTR


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Betty Looks, Ultamitely, Trollish. Right?

ETHIR


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Each tire had its rotation. 

SCUBY


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Swallowing cucumbers unless babies yawn.

AKKOR


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Another karaoke kangaroo orated rhymes. 

LTGAN


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lasers Take Giant Ant Now.

MZGBD


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Many zeroes give birth, doctor.

COCON


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Crying On Camera, Obviously Not. 

JRWHJ


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Just realized, women horrify jesters.

ASMAN


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Altering States Mainly Align Nothing

CLOAK


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats Left Our Apartment, Kim.

GCSDR


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Great campers survived dangerous rainstorm. 

JTMWL


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

JTMWL

Justin Too Might Want Lollipops

TYTWO


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Tonight, you're totally wigged out.

EPLRS


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Earlier poster loves ring series.

Iwlyf


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Italian walruses like yellow flowers. 

GHATB


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Geri Halliwell Afraid To Bowl. 

TKLPS


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thomas Kite likes Paula Smith

BEFYP


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful Evenings Fly...Youngsters Party! 

EMPLD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evenly made plastic lilac dinosaur
ARTUI


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

All Roxy's tulips unexpectedly imploded. 

WMTSS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

We must teach some simpletons.

DOMAI


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Dinosaurs own Man, aliens, indefinitely...

YJBNC


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

You're just begging now, crazy.

PHLEG


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Please help Lisa explain geophysics. 

JBWYA


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Swift drumming can cause earaches. 

WHSTL


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

whstl

what happens spontaneously triggers laughter

WHATS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Where Has Andrew Taken Sarah? 

UAKDL


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Ursula ate kimono dragon legs!

NWCIS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No, We Can't Initiate Systems. 

RRIPL


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

RRIPL

Really? Rolling In Purple Lettuce?

THIRT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

That hottie is really tasty.

GMATC


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Great Merlin Asked The Chimaera.

DVIKT


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does voting in Korea tally
ESRYU


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Every Song Reflects Your Uniqueness. 

SQBFJ


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Surreptitious queen blanked flailing junkie.

hwikj


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

How Was I Kicking Joe? 

PRTTM


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Pimp Rims Totally Tease Men

YTHRE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

You There! Hold Ropes Evenly.

GWAAL


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Grey whales are always loving.

PLUME


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

People lounge under metallic eucalyptus
OYRFG


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Our Youth Recreate For Generations.

BBDSU


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Bouncy bartenders dance slowly underwater.

ENCHT


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Every New Cake Has Taste.

LPCMA


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lions prance continually marry around.

HJKLO


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Harry jauntily keeled like otter.

pwkgs


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

People Will Kill (for) Great Sex

ETHIR


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Each Tale Has Incidents Rare. 

AARNP


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

hmmmm....aarnp, I'm stuck for once.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

An angry reindeer needs pasta.

HAAAM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

How Are Astronauts Affected Medically? 

PLUST


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

People Look Ugly. So Tough.

TYFOU


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank You For Opposing Us. 

HIJKL


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hide Is Jekyll Killing Ladies

RTHIR


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Rather "thick" hens intuitively ran.

CATSI


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Carey anxiously traveled sixty inches.

HOBOS


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Have our brunch or suffer!

BOSJT


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Be Obedient, Say Just That. 

WRFNC


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Where Running Forces No Corn

QYUKS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quiet Youngsters, Unlike Kids Sleep. 

GGUMB


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Giant gopher undoes many bras. 

ALTER


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

Apple Light Travels Even Roads

KRGSW


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

TooLoud said:


> Apple Light Travels Even Roads
> 
> KRGSW


Kristin's wild girls series rocked.

QZVKM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quit Zooming Violently, Kate Moss. 

FREID


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Frankly Ryan E. Is Dumb

TYFIV


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

That yak faked its vest.

HJJZK


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

However Jack Jumped, Zebras Kneeled. 

POWDR


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Petulant owl wanted drinking round.

green


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Great Rulers Earn Envious Names.

BLUES


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Bobby Lue Uttered Exterme Silence

ETHIR


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Erotic transition heralds internal ruckus.

KXMAS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Keeping Xavier's Memories Absolutely Solemn. 

PRDDC


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

PRDDC

Poker Real Dogs Deal Cards.

TYSIX


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Telling Your Sister In Xcess

BITER


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

Bernie Insists That Ernie Remembers.


LIZRO


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lions in zoos roar overnight. 

OYQXZ


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Obviously, Yolanda Quit Xaviers Zoo

THIRT


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Terrible Humans In Rebellion Tonight.

GUARD


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ghastly universe antiquates reckless dinosaurs.

MACAB


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Meager Amounts Can Aggravate Boredom. 

STALE


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Stanley lost another little eraser. 

LOPLL


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lois Often Picked Lillies Lazily.

KASSF


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kelly Asked Sally Salt Friendly.

TYSEV


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

tysev

"Try Yvette's sandwiches", elephant voiced. 

SMTWF


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Some mother took wild flowers

XZVVX


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Xaviers Zoo Vivaciously Vindicated Xack's

ENTHI


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Everybody Need To Have It

DGRJT


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Did good rites just then

KONVA


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Kayak Owners Never Vacate Arena

HCSLF


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Hope Can Save Lives Forever

DOHRG


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Doing Obvious Help (is) Really Good.

RTYEI


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Raiding Thai Yams Ends It.

BBWLC


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Brilliantly Beautiful Woman Loves Cakes. 

CATSS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cats are terrific, silly sailor.

MOOPE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Clowns Like Odd New Kids.

HIRED


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Under Reginald Is Naomi's Excitement

GHTTH


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Going Higher To The Heavens. 

FLEEC


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Flailing limbs endangered Eric's cap.

brook


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Bobby Really Overlooked Olivia's Krankiness

IRTYN


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I Really Think You're Nice 

YUPPER


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Why thank you Neutrino. Im glad you think that about me.

LOL!

Oh, and it's a 5 letter rule. No more, no less.



YUPPE

Your Uranium Project's Probably Extinct.

INEFO


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Why thank you Neutrino. Im glad you think that about me.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


Gah I forgot >_< wow not on my game today, and

It's Not Even Four O'clock

TIFHS


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> Gah I forgot >_< wow not on my game today, and
> 
> It's Not Even Four O'clock
> 
> TIFHS


Umm... it is four o'clock. It's pas...

:blank......:teeth


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I Napped Enought For Once.

JAGUR


----------



## candybar (Apr 12, 2012)

Cole Had Daren Dame Sing

VOIAC


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Voicing Opinions Is Again Compulsory 

DARTB


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Dumb And Retarted Tigers Bite

URTYF


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Una Reacts To Young Fans.

BARBT


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

barbt

Ballsy antelope race behind tigers. 

MEDVC


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Matthew's ears detect vaginal contractions.

BCAFT


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Can't Harry Ask Lucy Kindly??

OURTY


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

Offbeat unicyclists try dancing awkwardly.

AJKFY


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

Oops, I was on the wrong page. Sorry about that. /cringe

Orange unicorns ran tiredly yonder.

AJKFY


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

A juggler kicks flying yams.

QOOOO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AWE MEEPIE!
Come On.

MAKE IT HARD WHY DON'T YOU?!!!

Quiet Oliver Obviously Observes Others.

ONEFO


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

What is life without challenges?

Ongoing news excites foreign onlookers.

POLOP


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Peter overlooked Louise's oppulent prizes.

ovary


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, very awesome red yo-yos!

ooops


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Tulips Undergo Lavishly Insane Pleasure

URTYT


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Unicycle Race Through Your Town

HINRL


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

Happiness is not real lads.
MUYGH


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Melanie's unibrow yells "got hair?".

AHDGS


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Alice Heals Doug's Gangrenous Soul

ASDFG


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

A snake does fart gas.

CADFT


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ lmao

Clueless Annie drank fake tea.

GLSRG


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Grace looked sad, ruefully glowering.

HIOEJ


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

His interesting outlook excited Joe.

FIRET


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

KramersHalfSister said:


> Melanie's unibrow yells "got hair?".


lol I like!


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

upndownboi said:


> lol I like!


Thanks, I like to mix it up lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't reap oranges only pomegranets.
GARET


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Grab Anyone's Rear End Today.

PRILL


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pessimistic rhino incinerates luscious Lucy.

SCHWE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

So Chocolate Has Wine Even? 

VRDSE


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

feews

Female electricians enabled Woody's satellite. 

SWARM


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

She weds a red monkey.

GTOLP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

His urges jeopardize women's wombs.

SLECK


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Funny Noises Quiet Dan Bailey

WOFOU


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I Deny It! Oh Truth!

RTYTH


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rodent tests your tasty hummus.

TANKA


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! That's pretty good Tenative.

TANKA-
To Aviod Nuisances, Kill All.

REEFO


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Rain enriches each five oceans. 

IHWDB


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

If Howard would dare burp.

bloom


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Basically, Larry Osteen Ocassionally Mates.

URTYF


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

UFO's ravaged terrified yucca farmers. 

MOUWH


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mambo. Our Unearthly Ways (of) Having (fun).

IVEFO


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I Visited England For Once. 

DRBNM


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dastardly rascals belittle naked mothers.

FANSY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fran And Nancy See You.

JELLY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Colossal Refrigerators Rule This Store. 

ABCDE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Alpha Bravo Charlie Delta Echo.

(HEHEHE!)

URTYS


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Uranus Really Takes Your Sanity.

VENUS


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Pennies Enjoy Noticing Intracite Attitudes.

IXFOU


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Indecent Xena Finds Out Unexpectedly. 

BLOAT


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Between lovers Owen aggravates Tess

*FLIRT*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Flying Lethal Insects Ravage Town. 

FROGS


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Freezing rain obscures glazed stage


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

You're supposed to leave five letters for the next poster


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Forgetting Ronald, Olivia Goes Skydiving.

RTYSE


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Running to you saved Emma.

*blank*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Blair laughed again nervous kid.

STALE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Sissies Talk About Lexi Ellington

VENFO


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Various exciting news frightened Olive.

*crime*


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Countless ruptures in me evolve.

SPLOF


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sugar puff lover ovulates fantasy

*WHERE*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Wandering horse explored rare emerald.

*curse*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Braveheart hare injures daring armadillo

*stork*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sexist trenchcoats obliterate rancid kingdom.

AOSKD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Asking others shows kind demeanor

*brytk*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Boston Revoked Your Tasty Knitting

URTYE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Someone Understands I Vary (at) P-Knucle.

IGHTF


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Immortal goat hostage tackles felons.

SHANG


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Groggy red Indian downs whiskey

*weird*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Weary elk's illiteracy rehabilitates deer.

MAIDE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mother And I Dated Earlier

OURTY


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

History can sometimes alter achievements

*QASGO*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Quintuplets abolish seven ghost orphans.

MILKY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

May I Listen Kelly? Yes!

NINEF


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

wishing only others survive hardship

*jelly*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Juicy Eggplants Look Luciously Yummy.

IFTYF


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Irritating fathers touch your face.

LACKS


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Laughing at comedy keep smiling

*bring*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Brighten red igloos never go.... :O

*JULES*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jester undoes lovely eel's sexualization.

POSTA


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pottery originally spans travel apps. ??

*KLUPP*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kiss Little, Umm, People Perhaps?

IFTYO


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Iftyo 
Indifferent friends take your oxygen.

AEIOU


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

All elephants insist on ultimacy.

SDMAN


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Social Desires Make All Nervous

NEFIF


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No earthly female irks fathers.

PUNYL


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

Pick up nerds you love.

FIFNG


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Five illiterate females nag guys.

OPIUM


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

Opposite poles illustrate universal magnetism.

RIWRP


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ryan Is Wanting Real Pickles

TYTWO


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The yellow train was on-time

*hopll*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Her omnipotent parents' lacerated love.

FAINT


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Father And I Need Time

FIFTY


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fast inches fight twisting yards.

LAMOR


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Large Armenian man orders ravioli

*pryug*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pesky rodents yell underneath ground.

PANCK


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

F**K! Lucy Observed Peter "Sperming"

(I know that's gross. Sorry.)

THREE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

The hero raids every earlobe.

MASQU


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mom asked Sam quirky understatements.

*ZQASQ*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Zoos Question Alex Stevenson's Quirkiness.

FIFTY


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Flying is fun today, yesterday. 

*OOVOk*


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Dumb Women Eats Skittles Anywhere

MKAIE


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

Many kittens are in Egypt.

DHGJF


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does have good jumping finish

*RTGHI*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Fierce Vivasiousness Beseeches Bobby Carol.

FOURF


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Follow Our Unique Ruler Faithfully.

JUCBR


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Jealousy Under Control But Recurring.

LASER


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> FEICB


Ferociously Eating Ice Cream Bars

HVREC


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Harry Vexed Rachel's Elderly Cousin

*GMAJC*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

GOD Makes All "Juice" Carefully
(think about that one)

IFTYF


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I fear telling your father

GHJKL


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grey horse jumps kelp lake

VOLPS


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Very Old Lady Pokes Satan.

LEGNA


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Legendary Enya greets new audience

CBONM


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Can Bobbing Ostriches Nozzle Meat?

IVEFI


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ink vortex eliminates fat imps.

BOPLE


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Bananas Of Pluto Love Earth

SADWU


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stationed at dawn wagon unloads

WTYKO


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Why thank you, kinky obstetrician!

PRIMA


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Peel Rings In My Asbestos!

WHWUL


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

Rapists enjoy rare succulent ding-dongs.
POYGF


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Please offend your great friend

SDFET


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Security Decided Favoring Extreme Tasering.

FTYSI


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

For that you shall implode!

PLAST


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

(It's) Sad When Only Oscar Stays.

XFIFT


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Xzibit Faps In Felicia's Taco.

GGGOS


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

"Good Golley Grief", Or Something

YSEVE


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Your Super Epic Vehicle Exploded..

MBATL


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

My Burgers Are Tasty Lillian

NFIFT


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Simon Laughed At Poor Betty.

*JRVID*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Joan Rivers Vented In Denmark.

PALER


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

People Are Loudly Excessive. Really.

YEIGH


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo, elephant … I've got hummus!

BHOCR


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Bieber Hardly Owns Chris Rock..

UOPES


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Unfriendly old people end service.

GRAVY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Green Roads Are Very Yielding. 

BROWN


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Being ready on windy night

GREEN


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Gorilla's roar ends every nightmare

BLACK


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Boy, Lori And Kelly Kiss (GREAT!)

TFIFT


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Tell Fanny I feel terrible.

MAUVE


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe A Unicorn Vacates Elsewhere

*ISGTB*


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

I said "Get that ball!"

WHITE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WHAT?!! Harry ISN'T That Edumacated?

YNINE


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Your night is not ended.

PLUMS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pirates Like United Mighty Seas. 

KDSCB


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

KIDS! Dad Says Come Back!

SIXTY


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Smothered in xylophone tapes! Yay!

NOGAM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No Outdoor Gaming After Midnight.

HARSH


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hairy Arse rascal shoots hoops

DFERT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Distant friend eats roving tractor.

SMULP


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Sad man under leafy poplar.

PDLCB


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Please Don't Lead Cattle Blindly. 

BLIND


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Boy leaps into nearby drainpipe.

EPIPN


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

every pony is pretty nice 

TPRIB


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Terrible panda releases inflamed balls.

YAAHF


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YIKES! Andrew Again Yelled "FORE!"

SIXTY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

See If Xavier Thanks You.

PRICE


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Prince Rupert initially couldn't engage

BEETI


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bringing Eve and Ethel Together Instantly.

RABID


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Radio and broadcasting internal director

CBFRT


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Can Benny Fight Randy Tonight? 

UEASD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Unusually, Ethan Ate Sarahs Dinner.

ONESI


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

One Night, Earl Slept Indoors.

*BTTWF*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Between Thy Two Wives Forever. 

BREAD


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Brainy rats electrify ants dizzily. 

GRWWC


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Good Rapport With Winston Churchill.

FREED


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

For Real Excitement, Entertain Dave

XTYSI


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Please Sir... Did Benjy Eat?

XTYTW

(Has anyone caught on to my letters? Like, what Im spelling?)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Good Unless Damaged Severely, So?

JOLTE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

However, Ken Wore Eddie's Raincoat.

TASTE


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Terrible anaconda strangles terrified eel

FRILL


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fields Ruined In Lower Lands. 

LOFTY


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lying on flat table yawning

FUDGE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

For Unruliness Damages Good Evenings. 

DRAFT


----------



## slappedass30 (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't reach across for tea
SNIFF


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sending Notices Informally For Friends.

GRAPE


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Global Rape Association for the Pale and the Elderly

BOBUP


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Big Octopuses Bring Utmost Power.

VINCE


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Vast Iron Nebula Covering Earth..

JUTRE


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Just Understood The Religion Exam

*WIWES*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Freddy Ran Into Eddy Stealing.

MONKS


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Masochistic Oreo-eating Nudists who Kill Sumo wrestlers

ZOINK


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Zuko OBVIOUSLY Is Not Kind

OSIXT


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Obviously seals imitate xylophone taps.

JKJLA


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

John Kissed Jane Lovingly After.

PLEAT


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

People leave empty amphitheater together

DFTIO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Does Frank Think I'm "Obselete"?

YTHRE


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, They Honk Rather Easily. 

SOPHI


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Start Opening Peoples Houses Instantly!

ESIXT


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Every Sister Is Xtremely Temperamental. 

DATED


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Did allen tell ester's daughter? 

PRSDT


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Banker Bob always likes originals..


IKISM


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I Know I'm Smarter (than) Most

YFOUR


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

You Fought On Unfinished Rafters. 

BLEED


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

boring life every evening dead


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Basically, Life's Ever Ending Deeds.

SIXTY


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sometimes I xerox thousands yearly.
AMAZE


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Andy made a zucchini egg. 

GRITS


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Girls rock in the summer
JERKY


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kamikazes make your zebra zippy.

(Shaken not Stirred) 

ANGEL


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Aren't Nights Getting Easy Lately? 

BRATS


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Boats race at the shore.

SMILE


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Soft mush is legally edible.

*blend*


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

*Betty Likes Every New Day*

*SPELL*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Stupid person endorsed loud lullabies.

*break*


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Brian Robbed Everyone At KFC.

*FUNNY*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Frank undressed near Nancy's yacht.

HECOL


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Xander Xavier's Xiphosura X-Ray Xylograph.

Kind of makes sense.

*HELLO*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Better off returning every demo. 

VENUE


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

idontgiveadamn said:


> Hi Evan, Let's Lick Ourselves.
> 
> BORED


loooool :teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Vegas Enthralls Numerous Underage Egos

FIVES


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Foxes invade Vancouver every summer.

BREAK


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Billy ran every angle, kapow! 

IOJFO


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ingrid offered Jake four oreos.

FUZZY


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fred usually zaps zany yokels. 

*STQOV*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sally took quick omens violently. 

WIOFJ


----------



## Prim (Aug 9, 2012)

Why Ignore Our Funny Jokes

GTMFS


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kid's like school don't they? 


KNOCK


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Knowledge Never Occupies Cocky Kids

IXTYS


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In xtreme times your safe.

FLOSS


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

paris744 said:


> In xtreme times your safe.


OH THAT'S GOOD Paris!

Good anagram.

FLOSS - "For Love Only", She Said

IXSIX


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Isabella's x-ray showed ingested xylophones. 

BIOEO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Isabella's x-ray showed ingested xylophones.


LOL! I don't even know how that would be possible.

BIOEO

Basically, I Overeat EVERYTHING! Obviously.

TYSEV


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Trevor yanked Susan's eloquent vibrator. :um

GHIOE


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Gifts hide inside ones experiences.

RHSCI


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Really Howard? Studying "Cold" Ice?

ENSIX


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ethan needed some illuminating x-boxes.

ROJIW


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Rotten Onion Juice In Winter

*ISGTB*


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Insects Say God Tortures Babies
lol

MFEPS


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

*My friend enjoys peach sorbet.*

POPPY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

PLEASE OSCAR! Please Poop (over) Yonder!

TYEIG


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Together yelling enforces idiots greatly.

*PTPYP*


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Pirates tried paying your prostitute. :b

GRSUI


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grieving relative survives unpleasant injury

YOPTU


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

You owe pennies to Ursula.

*plump*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paige loves unusual Macaw parrots.

QUART


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Questioning universal aliens? Really? Tough. 
idek

*BOOBZ*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Busy ordering our bread zealously.

*brunt*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bob realized urine never talks. lmao

JOGIJ


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Join our group in Japan. 

XEROX


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Xeroxing every rainbow's orange xylophonist.

PAPPY


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Paul ate purple paper yesterday.

OWICM


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, why is Crystal moaning?

LAMNT


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Let's all make no tea.

TCUME


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

To Cry Universally Makes Elegance

OKEHH


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, killing ends Harold's hatred. 

VCOPI


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Keywords are usually all interesting. 

AMAZE


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Amy made a zebra explode.

*QUEER*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Questioning us? Everyone eats raisins.

MOLTK


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My old lapel tortured Karen.

BPJPE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Beer-pounding jesters pulverize elephant.

OOOOO


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Oscar openly offered octopus omelette.

BUFFO


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Biting ulcers frustrates Frank orally. :um

KAPOW


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Kicking All Peoples Outgoing Walruses

JFOQA


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Justin found out Quinn's answer.

HTGTJ


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Hippsters Teach Gangstas Terrific Judgements

KIAME


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Kites in apples make eggs

SWEET


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Swaggering Walruses Eat Every Tree


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Swimming waitresses eat earthly tomcat.

BANAL


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Big ants neglected Allison's lasagna.

LETGO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lavish Entertaining Takes Guys Over

HTSIX


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Horatio took Sally's incredible xylophone

IIIJK


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Insensitive idiot instigated juvenile knockers.

*YOUTH*


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Young ostriches unchained the horses.

CWFEB


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Connor wore fashionable evening boots. 

PTAUR


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

vicious orangutans send Achilles running.

SLGEU


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Small Lanes Get Extremely Uncomfortable.

*LOVES*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Who put ashes on Allen?

RTSDY


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Ryan Touched Stan's Dirty Yogurt

STING


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sidney thinks it's no good.


PRIZE


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Ponies riot in zebra empires. 

SMOKE


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sandy made our kiwis elegantly

CROSS


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

crocs ruined our stylish sense

WPQTT


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WILLIAM PLEASE!! Quit Torchering Timmy!

TYNIN


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Try your new idea now.

PIZZA


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Playing in Zimbabwe's Zoo? Aww. 

HFIMO


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Having farted in matrons operation

SCARE


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Simon created a rare explosion. 

FIGHT


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Frightens innocent girl having tea

UHTRE


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Unique human tried racing endlessly.

*bumps*


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Baby unicorns make pleasant sandwiches. 

JUICE


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

^^^^ What?! Unicorn Sandwiches! Ew, LOL!

Juvenile unicorns invite crazy epiphanies. 

TOOBE


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

That orange oven burns everything.


BEZQV


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Bella's eating zebras? Quite vicious. 

ERKDG


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Old Junk Deserves Old ***

NAFTA


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Now are female turtles allowed? 

OJQPP


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Opposing jalapeños quadruples pesty pepper viruses.

ORNOT


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh Really? Nothing's Obvious Today?

ESEVE


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Edward's stubborn ego vexed everyone.

PCICE


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Plain cats incessantly cover elephants

LHMBA


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lucky hillbillies match boy's acorns.

*TCYCZ*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tyler caught Yolonda's crazy zebra. 

BRSJW


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Bright red soldier jumped water.

*swamp*


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Singing winged apes made progress.

BEAUT


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Boys envy alligators under trees.

HLIPH


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Helping llamas is pleasantly heroic. 

RHLAS


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

our world wide web orchestrates 

MJUAL


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Weird insects organise rodeo downtown :b 

JEDUI


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Just examine Daley's ultramodern igloo.

METRO


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Maniacal emperors train rowdy ogres. 

SSTYB


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Sometimes silly tigers yawn brilliantly.


KBFEN


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carl's best friend eats Nasi Lemak. 

JUVXQ


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Justin Understood Verily Xaviers Quitting

NTYSE


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Nothing tastes yummy since Evolution.

EDUHK


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Early dancers understand happy kitties.

*BCGQB*


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Bellowing Charlie Gave Queen Boos

*MOORE*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mothers own oval rings everywhere.

*UTWVW*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Understanding Timmy "Wiquires Vivacious Wunderstanding"

*VENTY*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Vain elk nearly tripped yonder.

*press*


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Planning real events scare sally.

SOLAR


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Sushi? Order Larry a roll.

KHYGD


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Vile Bullies Battered Adam's Lamborghini

*ATWFI*


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

A tall woman faps excessively.

SROPL


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

^ lol

Sophisticated rapists overly populated Latvia :b

*BIJKF*


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Bilingual idiots just killed Fred. LOL.

*HAERM*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hanks are earnest roaming men.

*GLLAB*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Good Lord! Lucy Ate Bobby!

ASDFG


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

A silly dolphin freed Godzilla.

*TSEUK*


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Timothy Sometimes Eats Ugly Koalas

*KTIRA*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Karen tried indescribable raw apple.

*SCREW*


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Sally's cat really eats walruses 

YEEAP


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Yesterday evening ended astonishingly pleasant. 

UGGTE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ugly Girls Go To Ethiopia

*ONESE*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oliver negotiates every Saturday evening. 

TWICE


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Today Wendy is cooking eels. 

*FPOOK*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

French plait on our Katie.

*PLAIT*


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

please let alice introduce tom

HGBDP


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hot glue burned Dylan's palm.

WEXEL


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

We Examined Xavier Eating Lunch.

*VENTY*


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

vamoose, eric! no thank you

oamet


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Obviously armadillos meet every Tuesday.

*WESSA *


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Willing explorer sang sweet aria.

*GRAND*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Even I Often Forget Amanda

*TWOSE*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Travis walked over slippery eels.

QUILL


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Quiet utilitarian injected loathsome lad.

*SPILL*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stacy's pastries included luscious lavender.

ZIPPO


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Zealous idiot played peaceful overture.

*PLUTO*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paul's lucky umbrella toppled over. 


CRAZE


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Colourful rant appalled Zola endlessly.

*BROAD*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brian rides ostriches abroad daily. 

RALLY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Without Peter, ONLY I RULE!!!!

*VENTY*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veronica enjoyed Nancy's Truffles yesterday. 


FIZZY


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Fiona invited zealous zebra yodelling.

*PANIC*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paige ate Natalie's incredible Croissants. 

GIZMO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Gosh, Is Zach My Offspring?

*THREE*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Gosh, Is Zach My Offspring?
> 
> *THREE*


Brilliant.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Let's ignore Victor's everlasting rant.

CHEEO


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Carl Had Everone Else Over?

*Seven*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Should Edward venture externally now?

*SWEEP*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

But, LOL, Does Amber Ovialate? (forgive me ladies)

*TYFOU*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

COOL!! Only I am I!

*RSEVE*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rainbows sparkle every venturing evening.

*GHHJS*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Great harm happened just sooner.

*LIMPS*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lord I Miss People Shows

*NTYFI*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Next time your fired Ian !

YBXDT


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Your Brother, Xavier, Dies... TOMORROW!

*VESEV*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Vulgar emperor seemed endlessly violent.

*BLOOD*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Willow is under direct orders. 

KLKZY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kill Little Kathy Z.?! YOU!!!

*ENTYS*


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Evil ninjas took your sandwich.

GASPS


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

foul odor can offend anyone

EMMMA


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Endearing mother moved meandering adder.

*CRATE*


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Crazy radicals assassinated Timothy Emerson. 

BLOON


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

But Look Oscar, Olivia's Nice.

*IXSEV*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Illa's xylophone selects every vote. 

*VCZAZ *


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Voluminous creep zoomed away zanily.

*BEAST*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Before Everyone, Alfred Started Teething

*ENTYS*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Every Night Taylor's Yacht sails. 

LRDMB


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lord Ryan! Did Mom Bite?

*EVENS*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Even Valerie's Elegant Niece Snores. 

ZUMBA


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Zealous undertaker moved ballerina atrociously.

*RUMBA*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Randy's uncle misses Betty's aunt

ABCDE


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Actually, Barbie _can_ dress elegantly.

ISYTF


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Isn't Sidney's Yorkshire Terrier Fabulous? 

WXTYH


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

While Xavier Talks, You Howl.

*EVENT*


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Ew! Vicky eats nostril trimmings!

YOYOG


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You Obviously Yell Out "GOOD!"

*YEIGH*


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Yanni eats inside Green Houses 

*DEYHO*


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Deadly eagles yield horrific ornaments. 

BLOOO


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Bruce Lee outranks outlawed orangutans 
SASAS


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Silly *** smiled at Susan.

*BRACE*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Building roads against California eventually.

*TYJUD*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Taylor, You Just Underestimated David. 

CLOSE


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Close, huh?

_Can love *open *Sam's eyes?_ 

LOVED


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Loves Only Virture? Everyone Dies.

*TSEVE*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

To see enlightened visions eternally

*VINCE*


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Victims In NorthKorea Can Explode ?xD

WAFLE


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

wait and fix lamp excitingly

mmbeu


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

My Mom Bought Everyone Underwear

*NTYNI*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Not true you naughty idiot...

*BRUNT*


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Billy rolled underneath Norman's truck. 

GFTJM


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Get ****ing Tipsy Jim Morrison

*REREG*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Really Edward? REALLY EDWARD! Gosh.

*NEEIG*


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No! Everybody else is gone!

OLATF


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OBVIOUSLY, Larry Ate Tiffany's Food.

*HTYEI*


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Hatred touches your every instinct 

FAITH


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

For Anything, I'll Touch Her

*GHTYO*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gillian Hoards Tiny Yellow Onions.

CBUOY


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Crazy boys understand other youngin's. 

*GTHWW*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gregory's Top Hat Was Waterproof.

JAZZY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just a ZOO? JUCK YOU!!

*NEEIG*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nick Entertained Every Idea Graciously. 

VWSXY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Victoria Wouldn't Stop Xaviors Yawning

*HTYTW*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Victoria Wouldn't Stop Xaviors Yawning
> 
> *HTYTW*


Awesome


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

Horses taught you to walk? lol

LMHUK


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Like my hands, ugly kittens

HAHAH


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

How Awesome Heather's Art Helped.

GRLYZ


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Gorrillas REALLY Like Young Zebra's

*OEIGH*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Opening elephant's innards grosses her.

*FFLAA*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Floating fart lingered at arcade.

*crass*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Crabs Really Aren't So Salty

*TYTHR*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, you terribly hot researcher.

*VBCBM*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Various blokes came bringing meat.

*PREEN*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

PLEASE RYAN!!! Eating Expired Noodles?!!!!

*EEEIG*


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Every endless effort I'll give.

*SPRFV*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

(OH!! Good one with my letters Daniel. Very Good.)

Supposedly, Paster Richie Favors Vicky.

*HTYFO*


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

"Hammer Time!" yelped Freddie Osbourne. 

GBGHG


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Great... Big George Has Gurd.

*UREIG* or *ZELDA*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Zebras eat llamas during August.

*JKWWL*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Joyous kiwis will witter loudly.

*HOARD*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HA! Olivers A Real Dad!!!

*HTYFI*


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Having The Youngest Friend Invited


FMLDA


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

"F*** Mom's Love!" Dad Advised.

*VEEIG*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Vapid entertainment encourages irrational greed.

*PREEN*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Praying Really Eases Everyones Nerves

*HTYSI*


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Hens teased Yvonne's silly igloo

ZZYKV


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ZZYKV

"Zits! ZITS! YUCK!" Kim Voiced.

XEIGH


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Xavier erased Ivan's great hologram.

*ISFAR*


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Idiots still forget Ali's race.

KOPIM


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

King Opium peeling indecent melons.

AAAAA


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ariel arrived at Alcoholics Anonymous.

*PLODN*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Purple Lungs, Or Dark Nose?

*TYSEV*


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you silly emo virgin

YMCAA


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You May Call Amanda Again

*ENEIG*


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Every nerd eats irony gravy.

BLOPP


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Because Lord Ombra's Party preludes.

MGLOY


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

MY god!Loyd on yorkshire!

VWRTE


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Valerie Wrote Richard, "(YOU) TOOK EVERYTHING!"

*HTYEI*


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Heavy tenacious yodelers eat ice.

GLTES


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

George Let Tammy Eat Sorbet.

YSNIK


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Young Snakes Never Intentionally Kill.

*GHTEI*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Great hounds tore elk's iris.

pewnt


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Panda eats weed now twice.

LOLNN


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Looking Out, Lewis Noticed Nancy

*GHTYN*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Get Him To Yugoslavia Now!!!!

MRBOB


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Make ribbons bounce over beds.

*CVWWV*


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Canadian vets will want vegetables

LUTND


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Long utensil teased Nadia dreadfully.

*CRANE*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Crying rally agitates nervous Emperor

*Flank*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

For Love, Alice NEVER Kisses

*INENI*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Idyllic nemesis engendered nautical idiocy.

*BEACH*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Basically, Everyone Ate Cobler Here

*NTYNI*


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Not the young naive idiots

START


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Singing Takes A Real Talented (person)

*NTYON*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Naughty typists yawns on newsreader

*Yawns*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

You are wearing nothing surprisingly.

*GRAIN*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Get Ready... And... Initiate Nuclear-phase

*ENINT*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Entering nuclear intensive network tunnel

*KKYYP*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

"Kiss Kevin Yolanda!" Yelled Patty

*TYTWO*


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Take your ten wigs off.

QQQXX


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasi-quiet quags xcite Xena

(damn you Meepie)

EDAWL


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Encourage dental assistants with licorice.

UUUUZ


----------

